# Getting ready for FE EXAM 2013 October



## nepster977 (May 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I am getting ready to take the FE exam this October. I am a mechanical engineer and I would like this to use as a place where we would share our progress over the next couple of months. If interested please feel free to talk about your plan.

Personally I have started with Barron's book. I also borrowed the NCEES guide. For the next few weeks I will be using them. As for the book selection, what would be your recommendation.

Thanks.


----------



## Hott (May 24, 2013)

“1001 Solved Problems” by Lindeburg

“FERM” by Lindeburg

Eitexam.com

Also I took a course of School of PE (they have bunch of workshop problems)

BUT!! I’m still waiting on my April exam results – so I don’t know for sure if I passed (feel more like I haven’t, so at this point I’m trying to come up with a plan how to twick my strategy to pass, if needed)


----------



## snickerd3 (May 24, 2013)

if you are near a major university many offer fe review classes


----------



## nepster977 (May 24, 2013)

hi hott and snickerd3, thanks for your suggestions/comments. i will def check that book by lindeburg..


----------



## hjg7715 (May 24, 2013)

Nepster977, are you a recent graduate or has it been several years since you've been out of school? Just to give you some tips in preparation for the exam, I highly recommend that you either start out with practice problems, take simulated test, or some kind of assessment to identify your strengths and weaknesses in the exam topics. Then based on that, you can either choose to take review course or spend more time on the topics that you are the weakest. Also, make sure you put some effort and time in strategy/test taking tips (i.e. reviewing the FE Supplied Handbook, becoming familiar with calculator and all its functions, etc). I personally think that if you already have a solid foundation in the exam subjects and you spend adequate time with practice problems and familiarizing yourself with the handbook and calculator you can probably pass with little effort.


----------



## John QPE (May 24, 2013)

What afternoon are you taking?

The School of PE prep course is awesome, espceially if you've been out of school for a while. Don't let the Lindeburg books get you down either. The level of difficulty far exceeds that which is on the actual test. NCEES has practice tests available which are more like the actual exam. But if you find you're good with Lindeburg, you shouldn't have many problems. Good luck.


----------



## new_injuneer (May 28, 2013)

I just passed the April 2013 exam and by far the best advice I can give is to learn that (not so) little FE Reference Book front to back. Like know where everything is, and especially what is contained in anything that will be relevant to your PM test. Like seriously, spend several hours going through that book. Probably more valuable than any Barrons book (which I did review) or maybe even prep course.

I didn't, but if I had known how it would be, I would have. There's so many gimmie answers hidden in that book.


----------



## vtecingen (Jun 23, 2013)

I passed the April 2013 exam and wrote a blog that chronicles my efforts:
http://eitexamprep.tumblr.com


----------

